# Blue Buffalo and Canidae



## BernerGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Okay,
So I work at petsmart and People are constantly abandoning animals at our door, well the other day I brought home a puppy I found and I have been trying to do research on foods, but everytime I find something that sounds like a descent brand I find a site that has a bunch of reviews about how the food made their dog violently ill which scares me. So the two I had decided between were blue buffalo and Canidae. I brought home a bag of blue when I brought him home, but I just bought the regular puppy food and was not sure wheather to put him on the large breed or keep him on the regular puppy since I don't know what he is but we mostly figure Husky/ German Shepherd, Since he has the Shepherd coloring, but he has a curly tail like a husky, but if I did put him on that and he ended up not getting that big would having him on that food be bad for him. Anyhow I was liking everything I had read about Canidae until I started reading about when they changed their formula dogs started getting really sick and that it was not as healthy as it was before, I am just looking for lots opinions since I read one bad review and I start freaking out.
Thanks








Here you can try to see what size he is, We think he is 6 or 7 weeks here, and he is next to my moms 10lb Yorkie mix


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

What a cute new fur baby you have! I've never tried Blue Buffalo, but I can tell you that Rascal used to eat Canidae until they changed their formula. Now he won't even touch it! He's been on Natural Balance but suddenly stopped eating that too. Now, it turns out they changed their formula too. I am currently trying Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. He seems to like it, but I am not sure yet how Rosie likes it. Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've fed Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice to my Husky/mix and she did fine on it. I haven't fed Canidae so I can't really compare them but I can definitely recommend BB. I've since switched to Wellness Core because it's grain-free but if I went back to a kibble with grain I'd have no problem feeding her Blue Buffalo. Hope this helps

P.S. He is adorable by the way... He looks just like my roommates dog at that age and she's a German Shepard/ Rottweiler mix.


----------



## umzcorgi (Jul 28, 2009)

He is a beautiful little pup, congrats! Does he have a name yet?

Don't let a few bad reviews scare you too much. The main thing to remember about food is that there is no perfect food for every dog. There will always be dogs who have problems with a food that others may thrive on. The trick will be getting a list of good foods and finding which one your dog does best on and going with that. Two of my dogs don't do well on either Canidae or Blue Buffalo, but they did fine on By Nature, Merrick, and are on Wellness right now. The 3rd dog can't eat any kibble at all and is on a premade raw diet. Nothing in my house, cat or dog, can eat EVO without massive problems, yet it's a fantastic food and people think highly of it. If your pup is eating Blue without any problems, go ahead and stick with it. I would go ahead and switch him to a large breed puppy food once that bag runs out though, as he looks like he could be a big guy.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Dog food gives different reactions to different dogs. Just like I'm allergic to walnuts and most people aren't. Don't freak about reviews. Buy several small bags of good brands and feed each food seperatly for a few days to see what happens, and then if everything is ok, mix all the food together and feed that. I always buy different dog food brands to mix, because each one has different things in it.


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

I feed my pups blue buffalo, and i am very very happy with it. =)


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

FWIW, I have fed both cats and dogs the different formulas of Canidae/Felidae and Natural Balance for years and never had a problem. However I also rotate kibbles from bag to bag and also use Merrick, Wysong, Solid Gold and Chicken Soup. I supplement with canned and homemade, fish oil, probiotics and vitamins, and I dislike paying more than $3 a lb for kibble (we use small bags for small pets) so I have not tried Evo, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Orijen and many others I'm sure would be fine. 

As a side note, it seems to me that pet food prices are rising even more rapidly than human consumer goods. It's understandable that pet food is heavy to transport and fuel prices are part of the increase, but my goodness. Petco is outrageous, especially the prices in the store compared to what they charge online. I don't think there's a small bag of dog food on the shelf that costs less than $13. I think that's a lot.


----------



## beccaalove (Jul 30, 2009)

Aw, he's such a cutie! In my opinion, im pretty sure he's german shepherd and husky, maybe something else mixed in there too like rottweiler maybe? He looks just like our dog when he was a baby. My sister and i thought exactly the same thing when we first adopted him, and our vet agreed as well. The ears are similar as well, just a little floppy. He's about 2 years old now, but here's what he used to look like and what he looks like now:


































In the first two picture he's only about 2 weeks old, the middle picture is at about 5 months. He got big really quickly, he now weighs about 80 lbs, so im guessing your baby will be pretty big as well. He's also grown slightly since that last picture.

Large breed dog food will probably be a good choice, cause he definitely will be big. Our boy eats Natural Balance Ultra and he does realy well, his fur is very soft, his stool is healthy and he's very happy. He really loves his food too! Our dog does have hip displaysia, which is something you should really watch out for since he's part german shepherd.

Blue Buffalo is a good brand, but so is Canidae. Wellness and Halo are also good; but really it just depends on what works for your dog specifically. Some foods get good reviews but might not work for your dogs needs, just trial and error until you find the right one and do plenty of research beforehand. Good luck with your new puppy, he really is a cutie!!


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, I don't know too much about puppy kibble but for when you feel its time to start your dog on adult kibble, Blue Buffalo "Wilderness" is great. My dog loved it and it's very nutritious and high in protein.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

We fed Blue Buffalo to our puppy for the first few months we had her, but decided to switch because her stool was always very soft. The ingredients are pretty good for the price though so there's no reason not to try it.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

My pup's stool has firmed up A LOT since I switched her from Blue Buff Lamb and Rice to Wellness Core. That's the only complaint I have about Blue though, other than that I think it's a solid food...pricey but good.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

BB has 586 calories per cup. Wellness Core only has 430 calories per cup. I couldn't get my dog situated on EVO back when and now I think I was simply overfeeding and he couldn't use it all.


----------

